# Interesting article regarding HSS turning tools



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

http://woodturninglearn.net/articles/ToolSteel.pdf

Am I reading this correctly? Last page has a chart showing various sources of turning tools that were tested as HSS.

Harbor Freight looks like a reasonable deal?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ralph, I've just read and studied that entire article. It appears to me to say exactly what you are thinking it says. It is unfortunate for those of us in the US, but we have lost our grip on manufacturing here. Even though shipping / freight charges are much greater from overseas, their low labor rates and wide availability of any materials they desire has made the market leader. I've had products made in numerous global spots, and it amazes me at how much of the technology came from the US - yet they are now "eating our lunch". Manufacturing diversity in those places is just like here - some are "okay at best" and others are simply "fantastic". Location of manufacturing does not affect product quality - it is simply a matter of civic pride. Certainly, I like my stuff to be locally made - but most of my reasons get-down to the bare fact that I like to oversee and "tweak" these products as I feel necessary. One situation that is rapidly becoming a non-problem is in communication between us and them, but over the years I've witnessed some pretty silly problems that resulted from poor communication.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Interesting article especially since I have just put an order in for some new chisels. I decided to give some twenty first century technology a try. Turning tools as we know them have been around since the lathe was invented. For a hammer I guess it doesn't matter if it was from 1780 or 2008 how can you improve on it? But just as steel has been improved other things have been developed that out perform steel. I am referring to carbide. All of my router bits are carbide so why not my turning tools? After watching a few videos on Youtube I was convinced to try the Easy Wood chisels. I found a set of 3 unhandled ones that included a universal handle for $199.00. If they work half as well as shown on their web site and Youtube I'll consider it a worthwhile investment. As an added bonus they are made in the USA. If you are not familiar with them take a look at Youtube.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

mgmine said:


> Interesting article especially since I have just put an order in for some new chisels. I decided to give some twenty first century technology a try. Turning tools as we know them have been around since the lathe was invented. For a hammer I guess it doesn't matter if it was from 1780 or 2008 how can you improve on it? But just as steel has been improved other things have been developed that out perform steel. I am referring to carbide. All of my router bits are carbide so why not my turning tools? After watching a few videos on Youtube I was convinced to try the Easy Wood chisels. I found a set of 3 unhandled ones that included a universal handle for $199.00. If they work half as well as shown on their web site and Youtube I'll consider it a worthwhile investment. As an added bonus they are made in the USA. If you are not familiar with them take a look at Youtube.


Easy Wood Tools - Woodturning Made Easy - Carbide Woodturning Technology - Never sharpen again! : Home

Where did you find the 3 unhandled?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ralph I have the Easy Wood Rougher, Finisher and Hollower. They are well made tools and the carbide cutters are the sharpest I have run across. When they get dull just rotate 1/4 turn and you have a sharp blade again. I am well pleased with how they work and hold up. I did about 20 bowls that I roughed out that had the bark still on the blanks with the easy rougher before I turned the cutter a 1/4 turn. You know how tough bark can be on tools.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Seems like an opportunity here*

The Easy Rougher is 123.95.
The tip itself is 13.99. (three different profiles available)

What makes the handle worth 109.96???

Handle of wood with a length of metal with the end tapped to accept a screw which fixes the 13.99 tip.

Can any one explain? 
What am I missing?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Not sure about the handle. I have seen one and it is well made but to rich for my blood. I have made all my handles. Most of mine are maple or ash and I can make them as long or short as I want them. I made the handle for my easy rougher 19 1/2" long so I could have some good support with it. The handle on my easy finisher is 18" long and the same on the easy hollower.


----------



## brucenelson (Jan 7, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> The Easy Rougher is 123.95.
> The tip itself is 13.99. (three different profiles available)
> 
> What makes the handle worth 109.96???
> ...


What makes the handle worth 109.96? It's just that it has a beautifully turned wood handle, and the steel tip has an accurately machined pocket to recieve the specially shaped sintered carbide insert, which is held in the handle by means of a special screw. The insert will remain sharp practically forever when used to turn wood. I believe there are three shapes of the carbide insert, diamond, square and round, each of which require their own handle. The inserts the same ones that are mounted in special toolholders for use in machining metal on cnc lathes and milling machines. The reason that they are expensive is that the chinese haven't had the opportunity to copy them and sell them through Harbor Freight. These tools will last a lifetime and don't need to be sharpened. Maybe you'll have to change the carbide insert every 10 or 12 years.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> Easy Wood Tools - Woodturning Made Easy - Carbide Woodturning Technology - Never sharpen again! : Home
> 
> Where did you find the 3 unhandled?




Here is the web site. They also have an off brand that accepts the full size Easy wood cutter this kit is for the mid size. These off brands are probably made in China so I went with the real thing. With this kit there is a nice handle but I plan on making three separate handles out of wood. I received the set on Saturday and they are very well built. I haven't had any time to try them out yet. If you call Easy Wood they will send you out a video and a brochure that explains the difference in each size. (270)903-4269
3 Pc. Unhandled Midsize EWT Tools and a Gladstone® 13” Aluminum Handle


----------

